

Ubuntu 13.04 Final Beta is out - jonaphin

Type "sudo do-autorelease-upgrade -d" in the terminal to install.
======
jonaphin
I had the chance to set it up last night, and one very noticeable change is
the speed of the UI. It is remarkably faster on my netbook. Congratulations
are of the order. Thank you Canonical and the open source community.

